# Reintroduction.



## cannonwoman (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All,
I registered on here a fair few months ago and managed to introduce myself, but then lost the website address! :roll:   
Well i found it this morning so i thought i`d try again.
My name`s Su, i`m in Sussex, England and i`m totally cat mad along with other animals. At the mo i have 8 cats called Pollyanna, Flump, Jemima, Jess, Dude, Millie, Dukie & Gizmo, but i also have a new kitten coming next weekend who we`ve named Tigger. I`m also slave to 7 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 2 degus, i ratty and 1 totally mad dog!
All my pets are my babies and i can`t wait to meet all you other puddy cat fans.

su.x


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

SUSSEX! muaha! Welcome my friend.... I live in SUSSEX too. Hhahahaaa you live near the great HEYHWA maybe? lol. Which SUSSEX!  West East South? Indeed. Anyways welcome!


----------



## cannonwoman (Feb 19, 2006)

HEYHWA said:


> SUSSEX! muaha! Welcome my friend.... I live in SUSSEX too. Hhahahaaa you live near the great HEYHWA maybe? lol. Which SUSSEX!  West East South? Indeed. Anyways welcome!


Hiya,
I`m in East Sussex, in a small town called Bexhill if you`ve heard of it. Nice to meet someone fairly local on here.

Su.x


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Su, I saw pics of your kitties & they're all beautiful


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Su! I'm glad you found your way back!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

cannonwoman said:


> HEYHWA said:
> 
> 
> > SUSSEX! muaha! Welcome my friend.... I live in SUSSEX too. Hhahahaaa you live near the great HEYHWA maybe? lol. Which SUSSEX!  West East South? Indeed. Anyways welcome!
> ...


I'm West Sussex. Indeed>/ No I haven't herd of Bexhill, atually.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, pretty kitties


----------



## cannonwoman (Feb 19, 2006)

Thankyou for all your warm welcomes, i`m glad you like my babies.  

Su.x


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Su and welcome! You have quite an array of pets


----------

